# Short light periods - does it mean anything



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello ladies, 

We've been trying to conceive post vasectomy reversal for 2 years now, no luck yet.  My tests have come back as a mixture really, ok but low AMH and iffy progesterone.  I'm taking loads of supplements to try and help but I fear that it may all be a bit fruitless anyway due to my DH's results but since we are hopefully starting IVF shortly, I will be healthier hopefully.

I've noticed some amazing changes in my cycle and my periods in the last year, which I put down to the supplements and progesterone cream.  My cycle has increased by 3 days and my luteal phase is now 14-15 days long.  My periods, although always very regular, were very brown and spotty in the past.  Now though, I don't get any spotting and it's bright red, which I think is good.

The thing that I'm worried about is that I've definitely noticed that my periods are getting lighter and shorter.  I've always been light but now they only last 2 days, with a very small amount of spotting on day 3.  Even in the first 2 days, I barely fill a pad.

I've read that periods do get lighter when you reach 39 but I can't really find out whether that means anything?  Do any of you know if it affects fertility or whether there is anything that I can take which might help bring them back a little (other than I time machine!).


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

My periods are very light and short and we managed to use my eggs at 39 and 41.
My eggs were fine. I did need a surrogate to conceive but I dont think this had anything to do with my periods being light and short.

I did chinese herbs and accupunture in the months before the babies were conceived. Dont know if this made a difference ??

Wishing you loads of luck with the next cycle.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Possibly it did, because in Chinese medical terms light periods can indicate, among other things, what they call 'blood defieciency'.  Try eating blood rich foods, i.e. meat, among other things.  Acupuncture can improve flow of blood to the relevant organs so that helps as well.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies.  There is so much to think about isn't there, this uber-analysing of my body is so interesting.  It goes waaaaay to far but all of this time, I realise how little I know about how I work and how much everything can influence my health.

I keep thinking about acupuncture and Chinese medicine.  I live in an abyss for that kind of thing, the nearest place that I can find is 50 miles away and so expensive.  It seems to work wonders though and I really need to think about whether I can find the money for it.

I wonder also whether you have something there Urbangirl.  I have been a veggie all of my life (meaty family but possibly an allergy or something as a baby as I would never eat it).  I have always had light and short periods, heavier than now but very light compared to most women.  Maybe that influences it?


----------

